# B*tches at the M.A.C store!!!! (rant)



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I frequent the mac stand at my local Macy*s store.  While I know that some women love buying more than one product from mac, sometimes they usually have back collections laying around in the back. I know this because I got my Fafi (sugar trance) lip gloss when the collection was way....over. I'd say about four months later. Anyway, I asked for the Emanuel Ungaro see-thru lip color in "not so shy". 

They automatically told my ass no. There were none left. Usually they check before saying no. These women were lazy as hell! I was pissed. As I said before no one wanted to dig in a few boxes and hand me a thing. A family member told me that, they may have had something, but stored it away for themselves.  _Humph!  _when I went home, I wrote a compliant to Macy*s about how lazy the workers were. 
Now I'm not so sure if it was right.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There a possiblity that they knew for a fact there were no more back collections... However, when I went into the store, they were lazy anyway.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

They probably knew they were out...If they work there everyday they pretty much know on the LE items what they have left...I have asked for things before and my MAC girl has said No....and I have gone back the next day and there was another girl so I thought I would ask and just maybe...But it was No again...So, they probably just knew they were out because a lot people have been asking for it...

But if they were rude to you thats another thing. 

You said they were Lazy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey Chicago has been busy this week!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 7, 2008)

You should've been like "Could you check in the back?" That's dumb how they could give you the straight answer of "No" without any excuses like - they just ran out, or something like that. I used to work in retail, [clothing/accessories] and this one chick that I worked with was lazy as hell and every time a customer asked her to check for an item, she'd just answer them with her bs excuse "there's no more" [with an attitude of course] That's how rude bitches are. lol. Personally, I think that they should treat others how they want to be treated.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it's rude not to check

I asked for Cult of Cherry lipglass and the guy was like "Um no moar :]" so I was like um ok and asked my bff at the counter and she was like "I don't think so, let me check!" And guess what, they had one left

They should always check >


----------



## chantelle8686 (Nov 7, 2008)

yeh they should always check...that just wat a great sales person is suppose to do..to sell items to make profit...daaaaah!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 7, 2008)

Even if I know for a fact we're out of something, I check anyway because one could turn up from being returned or it could just be in the wrong spot. Nothing is more embarrassing or looks more unprofessional than an associate saying they're out of something and then somebody else (or heaven forbid--the client themselves) finds it.  I had it happen once in front of my boss and I NEVER let it happen again.  It makes you look like a know it all, and when someone proves you wrong, know it all escalates to "jackass."


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 7, 2008)

*That's what I was thinking..., CHECK!!! OMG!
I don't wanna order online because I've done that before and ended up picking colors that didn't fit my skin tone. 

I think it's better if I go to MAC down town...*


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 7, 2008)

Go to a Mac Pro Store...Love them better anyway


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 7, 2008)

*That's what I plan on doing for now on... The one I go to "never have shit..." lol*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 7, 2008)

I think, even if they knew they were out (and it is indeed possible), they at least owed it to you to see if they had something comparable, apologized, and/or asked if you were shopping for something else.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*That's what I plan on doing for now on... The one I go to "never have shit..." lol*_

 
I don't know how much more you'll like the attitudes you encounter at the Pro Store...trust me.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2008)

I didn't think that Macy's even carried the Ungaro collection.  That is still pretty mean of them not to even check.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I didn't think that Macy's even carried the Ungaro collection.  That is still pretty mean of them not to even check._

 
They carry all collections. Its just that they hired lazy ass females. Not to mention, they had a nerve to talk about fashion...Bitch do make up and go home.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 8, 2008)

The Emanuel Ungaro collection was a MAC Store exclusive. So while I see why you are upset, there is nothing they could have done because that collection was not available to them at all. Some might not even have known because it didnt pertain to their location. I am not making excuses for their behavior because they could have explained to you. But yeah it was a store only collection.

And even now we had to RTV whatever was left, unlike other collections this one had a certain availability time.

It seems like you might have jumped the gun by writting in to say they are "lazy" because that seems to not be the case, as you cannot search an item you never had in stock in the first place. 

Hope you have a better experience next time.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 8, 2008)

It seems like she would know if it was out. I work at a hotel and when a certain event is happening those days will book up fast. So when people ask about that day I'll say no it's not available, if I know it's full. I don't have to check every single time. That's not being lazy.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_They carry all collections. Its just that they hired lazy ass females. Not to mention, they had a nerve to talk about fashion...Bitch do make up and go home.



_

 
Ok this comment is totally unnecessary. "Lazy ass females" really?? No they DO NOT carry all the collections, that is YOUR personal assumption, not a FACT. Nerve to talk about fashion.. hmmm well maybe you don't know this, but in our jobs we have to keep up with latest fashion trends as well. "Bitch do makeup and go home" wow! That really shows the type of person you are. To belittle someone or insult them without knowing them. I do not know what you do for a living but how would you like it if someone said that to you.

It seems like no matter what you were gonna be mad, because just the way you describe it and your attitude towards the artist seems very negative.

Again, they do not carry all the collections. We have collections that can be exclusive to MAC stores or exclusive to a certain department store.

Hopefully next time the artist can explain the fact that they do not carry all the launches, and hopefully next time you wont judge people with out knowing them.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 8, 2008)

**double post**


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 8, 2008)

**multi post**


----------



## nunu (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_...Bitch do make up and go home.



_

 
Wow...


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_They carry all collections. _

 
You should have inquired of the Stowaways quad and the Manish collection... demand it, no need for people to be lazy, even when they have no clue as to what you are asking for.


----------



## crystrill (Nov 8, 2008)

When you work somewhere you know the stock. I work at a CCO and after a while you know your stock because you're digging through the drawers everyday, or someone asks for it everyday. I can almost always tell right away if we have a color. It's easier to just ask if we have something, than to look through everything, so when people ask me for a color, and I know almost for a fact that we don't have it, I always say, "I don't think we have that color, but I will still check." And I am usually right 100% of the time. Actually, I can't think of a time that I wasn't. Me checking to see if it's in the drawer is just so the customer won't get pissed and say I didn't check, was being lazy, etc.... and give them a "peace of mind" even though I know I am right. Because God forbid we get a customer like... you. 

But certain things I know for a fact we don't have. People come in asking for collection items that just came out and I can tell them no, we don't have it, and not check... because it's impossible for us to have it. And I think that is what happened to you.

If you have a CCO you can look to see if they have the see through whatever, because we got like 5 in the other day and I was shocked it showed up. 

But umm, your comment about "bitch do the makeup" was very unnecessary. I think you were just finding reasons to get mad at them because they said they didn't have your color. Fashion and beauty to me, collides into one thing. So what they're into fashion?

Like, I don't know.. I just think your comment was very ignorant and there are a lot of MA's on this board who I am sure do their job, and do it well... and that was just insulting.


----------



## redambition (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_They carry all collections. Its just that they hired lazy ass females. Not to mention, they had a nerve to talk about fashion...Bitch do make up and go home.




_

 
even if they treated you rudely, that comment is out of line.

perhaps try treating the staff at your counter with a little more respect and you might get some in return.


----------



## liv (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Even if I know for a fact we're out of something, I check anyway because one could turn up from being returned or it could just be in the wrong spot. Nothing is more embarrassing or looks more unprofessional than an associate saying they're out of something and then somebody else (or heaven forbid--the client themselves) finds it.  I had it happen once in front of my boss and I NEVER let it happen again.  It makes you look like a know it all, and when someone proves you wrong, know it all escalates to "jackass."_

 
Do you work for MAC?  I thought that they damaged out returned items.  =/


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Do you work for MAC? I thought that they damaged out returned items. =/_

 
MAC does, I believe she works at Sephora, the policy there might be different from MACs strict policy of discarding returned items. Which is why it is good having Specktra so we can better inform ourselves and have less waste of precious MAC product.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

I was on vacation in Ventura, California last week and went to the Macys there at the mall. I asked if they had any Sharkskin shadesticks and she went in the back and found one for me even though it has been discontinued.

Sandy


----------



## lara (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not even going to touch this roadkill of a thread with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Hi,

I was on vacation in Ventura, California last week and went to the Macys there at the mall. I asked if they had any Sharkskin shadesticks and she went in the back and found one for me even though it has been discontinued.

Sandy
Standard Poodles USA_

 
Yes, and you seem like a very pleasant, well mannered individual. People love doing things out of their way for people like you and myself.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 8, 2008)

I've met a rude MA at MAC a few days ago. She said I cannot B2M for the LE l/s! I said, 'Yes, I can except for Viva Glam. I've done that.' She said, 
No no no nope!' She didn't even say sorry or anything! So, I walked away... and went to another store where I was served by one of the sweetest girls who told me I could pick l/s in the store except for Viva Glam.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_
It seems like you might have jumped the gun by writting in to say they are "lazy" because that seems to not be the case, as you cannot search an item you never had in stock in the first place. 
_

 
FYI: The chick told me to they DID have the collection.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_Ok this comment is totally unnecessary. "Lazy ass females" really?? No they DO NOT carry all the collections, that is YOUR personal assumption, not a FACT. Nerve to talk about fashion.. hmmm well maybe you don't know this, but in our jobs we have to keep up with latest fashion trends as well. "Bitch do makeup and go home" wow! That really shows the type of person you are._

 

I'm not even going to touch this one, because You seem to be a little mental and ignorant for seeing a thread that you don't like and posting a comment that wasn't necessary in the first place. And everything you've just said is YOUR personal assumption (_God common sense must be an option??_)...


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I was a stock girl for many years. People would be able to call out to me and ask me if we had a certain item and i would be able to tell you, without checking. And this went for mens and women's clothing and the sizes. I'm sure these women knew whether they had something from a collection (which had been out for a little while at this point). 

Just because she didn't run to the back to check doesn't mean it was because she was lazy and just wanted  you to go away. Maybe someone had asked a day or two before. Maybe she remembers selling the last one. 

I think you're attitude was a little uncalled for. Maybe she should have explained more, but really, calling them "lazy bitches" and "bitch, do makeup and go home"? That's far ruder than anything these Mac women have done.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've met a rude MA at MAC a few days ago. She said I cannot B2M for the LE l/s! I said, 'Yes, I can except for Viva Glam. I've done that.' She said, 
No no no nope!' She didn't even say sorry or anything! So, I walked away... and went to another store where I was served by one of the sweetest girls who told me I could pick l/s in the store except for Viva Glam._

 
Thank you! It IS possible to be served by the laziest Bitches whom happen to work at MAC... Some women are just dumb ass hell to even think of this possibility.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ 
I think you're attitude was a little uncalled for. Maybe she should have explained more, but really, calling them "lazy bitches" and "bitch, do makeup and go home"? That's far ruder than anything these Mac women have done._

 
  As I said to another woman in another thread.
This is me and I speak my damn mind whether there are a couple of curse words in it. No female on a damn THREAD is going to tell me how to speak. I'm a grown ass woman! Education your damn self!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_  As I said to another woman in another thread.
This is me and I speak my damn mind whether there are a couple of curse words in it. No female on a damn THREAD is going to tell me how to speak. I'm a grown ass woman! Education your damn self!_

 
What the hell is your problem? You act like everyone is against you. She's just saying that it's mean to assume that she was being lazy. No one is trying to educate. And no one is telling you that you're not "a grown ass woman". In fact, no one is telling you what to do, yeah of course you can speak your mind but when you post a thread bitching about an MA then expect people to respond with their own opinions as well. What's the point of posting this if you can't respect what other people are going to say? There's no point in lashing out at other people. I know you're upset that they didn't have what you wanted but it doesn't mean that they're being lazy. It was very possible that she had someone like yourself, ask for it, checked, and didn't have it. Just because she didn't check a thousand times for you it doesn't mean she's an incompetent person. If you wanted it so bad you could have asked another MA. Just to be clear, I'm not telling you what to think, and I'm not telling you what to do, I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2008)

Enough.


----------



## Janice (Nov 8, 2008)

I know this thread had been closed and Jamie, you have my full apologies for posting in it after it has been closed. 

I just want to make it clear that I don't feel that the "adjectives" that were used in this thread were fair or coming from an objective POV. I don't support attacking people's character or intelligence on a whim (which was done several times in this thread). We enjoy a community culture of respect, support, and positivity. If there is disagreement in a thread it's done in a respectful manner of each other. I support and truly believe in building each other up, not tearing each other down. Thank you for closing this thread.


----------

